# Weedmaster



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

Last spring the buttercups were taking over the hay field badly so I sprayed sometime around the middle of April and baled May 6. I was very happy with how weedmaster worked. Two weeks ago I sprayed weedmaster when I saw the first buttercups coming up. I have not really seen the chickweed die out like it did with the buttercups last year. I sprayed the same rate as last year. Does weedmaster work better in hotter temperatures? Just trying to figure out what’s going on. Thanks


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not the person to answer your question, but WeedMaster is my go to herbicide for controlling most broadleaf weeds, winter, spring, and summer, beginning with spot spraying a few remaining Texas Groundsel weeds in late winter to killing goat weed in summer. It does not effectively control Carolina horsenettle, so I add some GrazonNext HL to the tank to control the horsenettle. Did you use the same amount of surfactant this year as you did last year?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, WM works better when daytime temps are above sixty and lows forty and above from my observations.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

As with any 2,4,D based herbicide the warmer the better.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

For those of you who use Weedmaster or Brash, has it been fully effective on Speedwell and if so, at what rate and how warm does it have to be at night?

I have been very unsuccessful with control of speedwell despite using multiple products over multiple years. saw a report out of NC that said 4-5 pt per ac of weedmaster would control speedwell.


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

I used the same amount of surfactant and I spray 2 qts to the acre. I was thinking the warmer temps would be the difference just wanted to see what y’all thought and thanks for the replies. I am not sure what speedwell is so I can’t really help but I always spray 2 qts per acre which my southern states dealer advised me not to go over that.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Red Bank said:


> I used the same amount of surfactant and I spray 2 qts to the acre. I was thinking the warmer temps would be the difference just wanted to see what y'all thought and thanks for the replies. I am not sure what speedwell is so I can't really help but I always spray 2 qts per acre which my southern states dealer advised me not to go over that.


Looks a lot like chickweed with a blue flower


----------

